# FW Red Claw.



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

I bought myself a FW Redclawed crab today, cute lil bugger









i read what it said on the net and it says they recommend brack water or at least one tsp per gallon, so i added about a tablespoon salt to my 5 gal wich if filled to about half.

er do these critters refuse to eat if they dont like the water conditions? anyway i fed mine a small piece of shrimps a few mins after i put him in and he went for it within 5 mins.

anyway, here is a pic of the lil bugger


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> I bought myself a FW Redclawed crab today, cute lil bugger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nice crab, and good pic









I never had a problem with keeping these crabs - however I did keep them at the time all my tanks had 3 teaspoons of salt per 5 Imperial gallons.

watch out for it shedding its exo-skeliton, that was the last time I saw mine when he was sitting on Allading magic carpet going up and down with his shell coming off....

... next day all I can find is 2 red claws :sad:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice...what else do you have that crab with?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

nossing atm


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

these crabs also do well in freshwater, providing the water is hard


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

cool man


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

those crabs will crawl out on the first chance they get, i always found mine on the floor


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> those crabs will crawl out on the first chance they get, i always found mine on the floor


 yup. I have had 8 separate crabs crawl out and die on me

Anyway, I still stuck two more of these things in my 200g juvenile cichlid tank a month back. One got torn to pieces, the other has either crawled out (which would make it #9) or is hiding very well. I saw him a week ago in the tank though, so I suppose hes still alive.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

cute little fockers..


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> those crabs will crawl out on the first chance they get, i always found mine on the floor


 Same here I got tired of waking up in the morning and searching for the damn things so I just fed them to my big cichlids


----------

